# Verkaufe mein SCOTT OCTANE FX1



## derkleinebär (17. April 2004)

Verkaufe mein Scott Octane FX 1 Cross-Country (sehr leicht). Es ist 3 Jahre alt und in einem guten Zustand. Besichtigung in München-Bogenhausen nach Vereinbarung möglich. Sende gerne Bilder auf Wunsch. Zum extrem günstigen Verkaufspreis von 650 EUR bei Abholung in München. Neupreis 1.700 EUR.

Hersteller: Firma Scott


Modell: Octane FX1; Cross Country


Größe:*L


Farbe: gelb


Zustand: guter Zustand


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. April 2004)

1. gibt es dazu den Bike-Markt! Zu fidnen unter www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt  
2. ohne bild nimmt dir das wohl keiner ab!

stells in den bike-markt, wenns einem gefällt schnappt ers sich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (17. April 2004)

Und nicht schummeln beim Alter des Bikes. STX sind wir nach dem Krieg gefahren.

Und mal zur Problematik dass keiner in den Bikemarkt reinguckt. Bei den Preisen die dort verlangt werden kann man sich den Aufwand sparen mit der eigenen Rubrik. Ich habe gestern mal interessehalber alles durchgeforstet. Preise für altes Gelump das man mittlerweile für die Hälfte beim Händler neu bekommt.


----------



## ck270373 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ist das FX1 noch zu kaufen?

LG Christian


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Juni 2008)

hmhm


----------

